# Takara road bikes?



## shiftingGEARS (Jul 11, 2011)

i acquired an older Japanese (Takara grand touring) from a buddy, cant find much info on the company. If anyone knows of any info, please post away.. thanks and cheers.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

Takara made budget road bikes. That touring bike is probably hi-ten and lugged so, it'll probably last forever.

Just make sure those wheels are going to last for a few thousand miles with going out of true, those old cheap road bikes had some really shitty steel wheels sometimes.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Rocksteady said:


> Takara made budget road bikes. That touring bike is probably hi-ten and lugged so, it'll probably last forever.
> 
> Just make sure those wheels are going to last for a few thousand miles with going out of true, those old cheap road bikes had some really shitty steel wheels sometimes.




thanks bud, iv been finding random info on the bike. My back rim is a bit warped, at some point down the line I was going to replace both wheels completely. it seems like a pretty bitchin bike tho and it is light as hell.


----------



## markrasky (Jan 2, 2012)

Takara road bike is manufactured in Japan, started flooding the US market during the 1970s. They produced a wide range of models and were typical of the Japanese bicycles of the era well designed, manufactured with comfort.


----------



## AoT (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are somewhere that has a bike coop I suggest learning how to build your own wheels to replace the ones you have. It can be a little intimidating but if you're going to be riding long distances it can be a life saver to know how to true a wheel, or rebuild one if need be. Not as hard as it seems and you can build a super durable wheel for far less than you can buy one. Really you can build one for the price of a cheap ass regular wheel.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah we have a thing here called earn a bike but i haven't been there in years, learn how to build and fix bikes, teach kids how to do the same, and build your own frankenstein.
http://worcesterearnabike.org/


----------



## Tigers eye (Jan 5, 2012)

new wheels would greatly improve your abilities overall, however new wheels r fukn expensive.
true the set you got and ride the shit out of em till the next bike shop. Have seeneo
People ride sme really sketchy shit from ny. To ok. Form kc. To ok.
build your own wheel....good luk. You gotta really know what ur don there.
im a mechanic and ii aint buildn no freakn mavic or homemade wheels you wannna ride on. Haha!


----------

